# Counter-Strike will not start!



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello, I have just bought Counter-Strike: Source and downloaded Steam but when I click CSS there is a window that says: " Steam - updating - 0 % complete"
IT updates until it says 26 % every time I try to start steam or CSS and then it Just dissapears. please Help!


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

What happens after 26%? does it just quit updating? My advice is to uninstall CSS and download the whole thing again from steam (If you installed it from the disc)

Edit: If steam isn't working, reinstall that aswell.


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

I''ve uninstalled and re-instaled about a hundred times. Still the same thing.


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to let me get a better understanding of the problem, can you open up steam at all, and what happens/happened after 26%?


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

after 26% the program just shuts down.


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

How did you get CSS, off the CD or did you buy it off steam and download the whole thing?


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

Off the CD.


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

Steam>My games> Right click counterstrike>delete local content

Then try and see if you can install it by just downloading it (as you can with pretty much all of steam games)


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

There is no "My games" folder in "Steam" folder


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

Not the folder, the steam application


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

If I try to open the steam application then it just opens that little window and says: "Steam - updating - 0 % complete"
IT updates until it says 26 % and shuts down the program.


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, the steam is what's having trouble updating... Hmmm, i will poke around and see what i can find


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks...
I'm desperate!!!


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you ever try opening steam from the steam icon, and not the CSS one?


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, still, same result


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

http://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6966-IADH-1503

From the steam site, should help you.


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

I've also tried opening it from the CSS disk main menu but once again, same result.


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ive already gone to Steam tech support


----------



## xaivier797 (Feb 24, 2008)

I've looked there for hours but nothing helps


----------



## BinoPanda (Feb 22, 2008)

the twenty six percent problem is very common i once had it too but have since forgotten the solution. it may have been deleting the file ClientRegistry.blob sorry if i am wrong


----------

